

BookServer: A Plan to Build an Open Web of Books - yarapavan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bookserver_a_plan_to_build_an_open_web_of_books.php

======
yarapavan
Direct Url: <http://www.archive.org/bookserver>

